# frame bags and knees



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i just got a fargo and i'm looking into frame bags. how do you keep from constantly rubbing the inside of your knees on the bag? i tend to ride with my knees in a little. just curious.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't really had any issues with rubbing, though occasionally my knee will brush the zipper flap when I have my framebag overstuffed. The tension on the fabric keeps the sides from flopping out, so unless you ride with your knees really inward, it should be no problem. If you are making your own framebag and are worried about this, you can make one that is narrower than standard (say, in the 2" wide range) and be careful not to overstuff it. FWIW, I am not a big-framed guy, so it isn't like I have a really wide stance naturally.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The answer is quite a simple one: open your legs a bit to prevent rubbing. It certainly won't hurt your knees to have the lower legs square to the pedal spindles.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

yes, that would be the obvious thing. i tend to zone out when i ride sometimes and don't realize things are chafing until it's painfully obvious. i've got some tights that rub me behind the knees but i don't notice it until about half an hour into the ride.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I tend to keep my knees in pretty close and was worried but I have had no problems at all, never really notice my large Tangle stuffed full, including a 100 oz. camelback bladder.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The only time I notice my [fully packed] tangle is when I stand and rock the bike. Can't say it happens much unless I'm riding aggressively.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Do you hit your water bottles? Constantly rub your top tube? If yes, frame bag might not be for you. But I'd guess that you'll be fine.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks all.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I think that if you tried it and it was a problem you could put some slick material where your knees rubbed the bag.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

maybe bacon fat?


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

You might see more wildlife that way. Maybe closer than you would want to.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

You could take a strip of poster board and tape it to the bottom of your top tube to test your clearances. 

Personally I have not had issues with my bags.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

in 2 winters of riding, I haven't noticed hitting my frame bag.


----------

